# standard interview questions



## emt seeking first job (Jul 13, 2010)

What are standard interview questions to work at a private.

Do they do any scenarios?

Anything anyone can offer on forum or PM, is appreciated.


----------



## clibb (Jul 13, 2010)

Usually it's a 3 part interview. 
-A test that's similar to the NREMT test.
-Skills
-Then oral interview.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 13, 2010)

There is no standard.  Some will hire you without even meeting you.  Others might talk to about your favorite sports team.  Some might ask a couple of questions and maybe have you backboard someone.  Others will do in depth multiple interviewers firing questions at you fast to see how you respond to pressure.  Some have easy test others in depth tests.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 13, 2010)

I just interviewed a few people yesterday as part of a group interview and found that the questions were strikingly similar to EMS.

First, we had the person provide background information and why they wanted the position.  Next we asked the person some standard interview questions (describe a career challenge and what it taught you about the profession and yourself, how would your colleagues describe you, etc), and then we asked some scenario-based questions.  I found it very similar to my EMS interview.

As medic417 stated, it really varies by employer.  I can tell you that we required at least two professional references, in addition to a personal reference or two.  I've been at interviews where I was hired on the spot without them even calling my references or even asking a single interview question.


----------



## reidnez (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had 2 interviews and they were quite different.

One (the city service) was your basic, sit-down, question-and-answer. There were only 8 questions, it took maybe 10 minutes or so. No skills test or written test. Never got a second interview with them.

At AMR, I had to take a written test in order to even apply. No leads yet with them.

At the private company where I got an interview, it was a "mass screening" for applicants, they were not even hiring at the time but just called a bunch of people in to pre-screen them. There were about 12 other people there. We all filled out paperwork in one room, then groups of three did a rather easy 'fitness test', then we interviewed individually. There were only 4 or 5 questions and the interviewer didn't even seem like he was listening. I never heard back from them either.

Good luck.


----------



## vegetablevn (Aug 19, 2010)

reidnez said:


> I've had 2 interviews and they were quite different.
> 
> One (the city service) was your basic, sit-down, question-and-answer. There were only 8 questions, it took maybe 10 minutes or so. No skills test or written test. Never got a second interview with them.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.


----------



## Silence (Aug 20, 2010)

just finished an interview with a company. like people said above, skills, NREMT-like test, oral interview. this particular company had me do a map test, gave me an arbitrary address and to give directions to the nearest hospital. they gave us a map book, the ones where the map is arranged in grids and disassembled. i could tell most people struggled with that. try calling ahead and asking what the interview will consist of, most of the time theyll let you know


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 20, 2010)

I have experience in management and hiring, I cannot stress how important good research is.  It shows so evidently those people who have just rocked up and winged it vs those who have sat down and applied a deductive process to preparing to show us why they want to work for the company.

Those who ask for a position description and use it as a jumping off point are automatically at the top of my list.


----------



## stuck (Aug 20, 2010)

All of the interviews I went through consisted of a typical verbal interview, a written test similiar to NREMT, and a skills test. 

The questions were things like "Why do you want to be an EMT? What do you know about our company? What shifts are you willing to work? What would your former employers say about you?" Typical interview questions to make sure you're a normal person. I'd suggest reading about their areas of operation and history of the company. Any bit of information shows you are genuinely interested in the company.

They asked to do a medical assessment and answer a few airway questions (indications and contraindications for OPA, NPA, cannula etc.)

Easy stuff but definitely review everything. Good luck!


----------



## vegetablevn (Sep 4, 2010)

vegetablevn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.
> 
> Tks again and pls keep posting.



Apart from that, this link below may be useful: *Employer interview questions*


----------



## krurd (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone interview with Protransport-1?


----------

